# Vanity shoot in the boxing gym



## Newnan3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Her names Vanity :thumbup:


----------



## Oldschool92' (Sep 13, 2010)

The main thing that bothers me is that she looks half-awake in all of these photos and then the dark makeup around her eyes makes it look a lot more obvious (If that is makeup).


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 13, 2010)

I know that not every model can have that young, big bright eyed look...but I have to agree with the previous comment.  She looks half-awake.  The smile in the last shot helps though.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 13, 2010)

As I was scrolling down, I thought the images inside the boxing ring where done on purpose to give her that look, puffy eyes and all.  Then the last ones had the same in them.

While as Mike said, not all models and bright and wide eyed, as the photographer, you need to make her look the best she can.  And if everyone viewing the images all have the same first reaction, then you have to do something different.

The poses are very typical..in most of them, I find them too tightly cropped


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 13, 2010)

model with a wonky eye...lemme guess...model mayhem. 

these arent really popping. do you have the means with which to adjust some things?
i would consider messing a bit with processing to give these images some edge.


----------



## ghache (Sep 13, 2010)

smoking pot before a shoot is not really good.


----------



## Newnan3 (Sep 13, 2010)

She's a quarter Japanese.....She said she lived in Okinawa till age 3.


----------



## Newnan3 (Sep 13, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> model with a wonky eye...lemme guess...model mayhem.
> 
> these arent really popping. do you have the means with which to adjust some things?
> i would consider messing a bit with processing to give these images some edge.




Normally I do more of an edgy post processing but then people criticize that.....:meh:

i was shooting closely in the a lot of the pics bc i was trying to get shots of the necklace for someone who makes necklaces out of forks......


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 13, 2010)

the necklace is def badass.

have you tried bumping up some contrast, maybe adjust the levels just to get some more depth and get it a little more dynamic? i didnt mean processing to the point of ruining, i just thought that maybe some tweaking would do these images some good.

dont avoid doing what you think would be best just so people dont criticize. do to it what YOU think it needs...bring it to a point of completion that YOU'RE happy with. i, for one, would love to see what your edgier processing would do for these! :thumbup:


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 13, 2010)

Slightly off topic....but I love the necklace idea.  Any links to the stuff she makes?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2010)

Newnan3 said:


> Her names Vanity :thumbup:




Okay...looking at this shot....I think the background looks terrible...the aluminum-sided storage shed on the left looks...awful...the sunlight coming in over her shoulder is, uh....pretty bright....but what I really dislike, in addition to the shed and the old,worn-looking grass, is the way the close camera-to-subject distance is giving you 1) deep depth of field and 2) huge distortion of the relative size of her front leg versus her back leg...look at how fat and huge her front thigh looks, and then look at the size of the other thigh, which is only a few inches farther away....the size distortion that the wide-angle lens length and the close camera-to-subject distance has created ruins her look...that short focal length at close range makes her body look freakish.

If you had moved back 50% in distance, and used a 50% longer focal length to compensate, you would have 1) eliminated much of that ugly background and 2) eliminated the foreshortening effect that comes from shooting too close to a person whose limbs are not all in one single distance plane.

As to her eyes...I thought that close-eye look was supposed to be some type of sultry,come-hither look she was trying to pull off, but it has been described as wonky, stoned, and Model Mayhem....so...hmmm


----------



## Oldschool92' (Sep 13, 2010)

One question, why a boxing ring? I'm not trying to be rude in anyway I just want to know where's the relation between her and the ring?


----------



## terriblyuncreative (Sep 15, 2010)

Proper application of makeup could fix a lot of the problems.


----------



## mrsmacdeezy (Sep 15, 2010)

As far as the eyes are concerned, it could just be the way she is? I don't know her personally, obviously, so I'm not saying it is, I'm just throwing it out there. What makes me say this is that I have a cousin who's eyes remind me of this model's... but that's just the way her eyes are. She looks like she's sleepy all the time, and her eyes look like they are halfway shut in general. Just sayin

I do agree that the sun is a bit too bright in the third pic. If it was toned down a bit, it would most likely be my fav. out of the set.

That is a pretty awesome necklace! Making jewelry is another hobby of mine, and I LOVE seeing unique pieces!


----------

